# Lucky & Cookie



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

_*Click for bigger pic*_







*Cookies tongue* 







*Luckys tongue*

*Cookie wants to play when its bedtime, while lucky wants to sleep in the mini feeder from the pet carrier* 








*Cookie eating out the budgies feeder while lucky is chewing the bunny tree (sorry their tree now)*








*Lucky playing with my camera strap*


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

*Caught in the act*








*I didnt do it*








*Cookie pose* 








*Lucky pose*








*Together*


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

awwww cuties


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

How adorable!


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

hehe, I love their little tongues


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

They're both so cute!


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

Your tiels are really beautiful wwwooww,and i love their names.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

It was either Lucky or sweet cheeks lol Lucky named cookie as when she was trying to say something it sounded like cookie


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

*Quack Quack*


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Adorable! Jeep likes to sleep in the seed bowl...they're so goofy!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awww bless


----------

